# Team Redan



## Redan (Feb 23, 2011)

Redan, a short introduction to team and boat

The Boat
The Redan is a Dehler 39 cruiser-racer, designed by Judel/Vrolijk. Owner Hein van Schaik commissioned the build of the Redan to Dehler in the year 2000. Dehler delivered the Redan in 2001 with all its nice standard and optional cruising features. Over the years it became more and more competitive in racing. The boat has seen little changes to adapt it to the changing style of sailing. But in the end Redan is still what it was designed and initially bought for: an elegant cruiser - racer.









The Team
Team Redan is as old as the Redan it self. It started in 2001 sailing Wednesday evening club races of the YSY (Yachtclub Seaport Ymuiden). Over the years more and more enthusiast sailors joined and stayed with the team. Next to sailing, the main motivation to join and stay with team Redan is having fun. The team motto 'Compete with a smile' is taken seriously!

The Power
Team Redan gets its power from the fun factor. The second power of Redan is Team balance. Every member has an equally significant contribution not only in sailing also in boat maintenance, team activities and promotion. In the end the skipper is boss, not because he owns the boat, but because that is his role in the team.

The Successes
Team Redan's first successes were winning the Wednesday evening club races. Those wins inspired to compete in more serious races like the North Sea Regatta (NSR). The first NSR team Redan rounded the marks on some distance, to stay away from the turmoil around the buoys. No way to get even close to a podium! Nevertheless that was where we really learned and where the ambition grew to get on that podium. This ambition meant a constant iteration of training and boat improvement that finally pay off. We moved from the right column in the race results to the left column. We started hitting podium. Team Redan nowadays reached a stage where podium place can be expected in every race they compete. The best result so far we consider our 5th place overall in the ORCi World Championships of 2010.









For more info see our weblog (lot of movie and pics) at Team Redan Blog


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey red - welcome to SN dude. Now get over to the racing forum and start bringing it to life.

BTW - do you have any chicks on your crew? That would help immensely.


----------

